# They're feeding zoo wolves corn now?



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no idea where to post this, but I found it sad they're starting to feed wolves corn based kibble. When did this start?

Exotic Canine Diet # 5MN2 - 15 kg


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

After we filed our Pledge with Truth About Pet Food. We were contacted by three wolf sanctuaries in the United States about our Wild Boar kibble. Feeding dry dog food either partly or entirely is accepted practice in the USA as well as Europe. For some wolves in certain programs they must eat 100% dry dog food by law.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

FarminaND said:


> After we filed our Pledge with Truth About Pet Food. We were contacted by three wolf sanctuaries in the United States about our Wild Boar kibble. Feeding dry dog food either partly or entirely is accepted practice in the USA as well as Europe. For some wolves in certain programs they must eat 100% dry dog food by law.


I think Kelii was asking why they are getting a corn based kibble.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I think there was a thread about this a year ago or so. Members in the Seattle area were posting about wolves in captive settings around there being fed dog kibble.

Just like for dogs, kibble isn't a natural diet for wolves; but it does supply calories and nutrients to sustain life. It's also a very quick and efficient means for a zoo to feed a lot of animals.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Here in WA the wolf sanctuary does feed raw food to its inhabitants 
*Wolf* Haven International | Working For *Wolf* Conservation


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

I was actually pretty impressed with the guaranteed analysis and the website. I had never heard of them. I think the food is a bit pricey for what you get but looks great for a wolf. Are you saying wolves can't benefit from the protein, carbs, fatty acids, fiber and antioxidants these nutritionists are putting in their food? I would much rather see these wolves in the wild, like when we go to watch them each year in Yellowstone but this food is sure better than what many of them might end up with in the wild. Their longevity will prove that, well they don't have all the other dangers and risks the wild wolves have either, so they better live longer!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kibble is not what a wolf should be fed


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

whiteleo said:


> Kibble is not what a wolf should be fed


Obviously not what they would eat in the wild, but as someone said, kibble is easier for zoo keepers, and the diet can be formulated to provide optimal nutrients for the health of the wolf....which is a one up on nature. Nature isn't exactly that nice to wolves in the wild, I say Thank God the wolves are cared for.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Dr Dolittle said:


> Obviously not what they would eat in the wild, but as someone said, kibble is easier for zoo keepers, and the diet can be formulated to provide optimal nutrients for the health of the wolf....which is a one up on nature. Nature isn't exactly that nice to wolves in the wild, I say Thank God the wolves are cared for.


One of our nutritionists has done extensive work on sanctuary animals in Spain and France and what they find is that a more consistent diet is actually better for the animals as evidence by longevity, better reproduction and dramatically lower mortality rates of the young.

That wolf sanctuary posted does in fact feed all dry food to the Mexican and Red Wolves in its species recovery program.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

This product is fed to large cats in zoos and sanctuaries possibly here and overseas (as they export a lot)
Carnivore
I rang up about it for our foster thinking it would be a good addition to his kibble and they told me it is only sold in huge quantities for animals in zoos etc and not available to the general public. But it doesn't say anything like that on their website.
I think a better option than kibble that has had been highly processed, at least this cat roll is cooked for a short time using fresh meats and at a not too high temp even though it has grains in it.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

FarminaND said:


> One of our nutritionists has done extensive work on sanctuary animals in Spain and France and what they find is that a more consistent diet is actually better for the animals as evidence by longevity, better reproduction and dramatically lower mortality rates of the young.
> 
> That wolf sanctuary posted does in fact feed all dry food to the Mexican and Red Wolves in its species recovery program.


I would imagine consistency would be a big factor. My only experience is with a vet who has been working with a very low budget wolf rescue here in Colorado and he said he is amazed how the blood work on these wolves is so good even though their diet is inconsistent and not the best. he said that Because he compared them to domestic dogs that come down with allergies, renal and heart issues etc so easily from poor nutrition. I suppose wolves are just tougher than our dogs!


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

I think I posted this because I am now really confused. One of the main arguments of not feeding corn is because wolves can't digest it, but now I find it in wolf food? Please, don't think I'm starting an argument, I am not. I am curious about this.


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Here in WA the wolf sanctuary does feed raw food to its inhabitants
> *Wolf* Haven International | Working For *Wolf* Conservation


That's awesome!


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

kelii said:


> I think I posted this because I am now really confused. One of the main arguments of not feeding corn is because wolves can't digest it, but now I find it in wolf food? Please, don't think I'm starting an argument, I am not. I am curious about this.


The war on corn was started by food companies trying to differentiate themselves somehow from others. Sure, corn has been used in some pretty low grade foods so it was easy to say all kinds of bad things about it when it probably had nothing to do with corn. Corn provides carbs for energy, a secondary source to fat. Using protein for energy is not a good idea since it has to be converted by the liver, puts more work on the kidneys. No good reason to do that. The gluten in corn is a very digestible protein source, the outer kernel shell provides very good fiber for GI health. Corn also has high levels of fatty acids, 5 times the level found in rice. It is high in antioxidants like selenium and beta caratene. I could go on. Critics say it is a useless filler. That is a flat lie. Critics say it causes allergies, again a flat lie. Almost any meat source, even lamb now, will have a higher incidence of allergic reactions. Like most ingredients put into a kibble, carbs from corn are available to the dog and even cats, true carnivores, if ground and cooked at the right temps. Every food manufacturer now makes a corn free food but that is strictly for popular demand and has nothing to do with science or nutrition. It shows you the power of messaging and marketing to people that care about their pets. So your confusion is valid! I honestly can't speak for wolves but I don't see how corn wouldn't provide the same benefits in a balanced diet of meat, fat, and a balanced mineral content.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder... cats cannot live without Taurine, and someone told me that there are studies being done that think that taurine is important to dogs health too. Currently it's not put into most dog food. My question is whether or not wolves need taurine, and do they get it in their diets. 

And no, I certainly would hate to see wolves being fed dog food. You take away their freedom, then take away their hunting, and now we're removing the enjoyment and mental stimulation they get from ripping and chewing their food?

Also the bull about feeding dog food being attributed to longevity is crap. They get a steady, healthy balanced diet of raw in a zoo, they'll have the same or better longevity, plus they'll be happier.

I cannot agree at all with this.


----------

